# 2005 Bianchi San Mateo???



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

I've done a search, but haven't had much luck... Does anyone have any experience with this bike? On paper, it seems pretty solid with a full Campy Veloce drivetrain and solid frame. The only real fault I could note would be the fact that it doesn't come in Celeste 

Thanks,
greg


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Takashi said:


> I've done a search, but haven't had much luck... Does anyone have any experience with this bike? On paper, it seems pretty solid with a full Campy Veloce drivetrain and solid frame. The only real fault I could note would be the fact that it doesn't come in Celeste
> 
> Thanks,
> greg


 Takashi
I just bought one two weeks ago after much sole searching. I was about to buy an FC Celeste LiquiGas model but my wife hit the floor after finding out it was going to cost about $6000. So I scaled down my expectations. Anyway I bought the San Lorenso and I am glad I did. It is a fantastic package and I can tell you (I own a Coppi Campione 1982, Bianchi Alloro 1989 etc.) this Bike is stiff and solid. I have been riding and racing for almost 20 years and I have own several Bikes for sure I can tell you you won't go wrong. The only change I would make is get a set of Campi Neuron or Zondas and save almost 2 lbs. If you feel like it change out the Crank and get a set of Carbon either Campi or the set made by Bianchi ($390.00). That's about all.
Good Luck


----------

